# Hotel opinions please



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Urgent
I am going to Hurghada immediately but whilst I am staying a few weeks I want to stay a few days in a Hotel after arriving. As you know I have a place in Al Ahyaa. Do you know any of the following Hotels, The following were in my budget and I want to be either close to Al ahyaa or near the Arabia. I do not want to go to La senza region as its too far as I have to go to my flat daily. I want to be near shops and beach. Do you know any of the following 
sea star beau Rivage, Sea Gardens, shedwan golden beach, Grand Seas Resort, el mashrabia, pyramisa blue lagoon, Regina, La Pacha, Beirut Hotel, Eiffel, 
I checked out the Hotels right near us but they were so expensive and not worth it for just a few days, if I was seeking a Hotel holiday yes but I just want somewhere while some work is done in my place. I would be really grateful if anyone knew the hotels listed or others. I seek cleanliness and not too isolated far from everyone


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> Urgent
> I am going to Hurghada immediately but whilst I am staying a few weeks I want to stay a few days in a Hotel after arriving. As you know I have a place in Al Ahyaa. Do you know any of the following Hotels, The following were in my budget and I want to be either close to Al ahyaa or near the Arabia. I do not want to go to La senza region as its too far as I have to go to my flat daily. I want to be near shops and beach. Do you know any of the following
> sea star beau Rivage, Sea Gardens, shedwan golden beach, Grand Seas Resort, el mashrabia, pyramisa blue lagoon, Regina, La Pacha, Beirut Hotel, Eiffel,
> I checked out the Hotels right near us but they were so expensive and not worth it for just a few days, if I was seeking a Hotel holiday yes but I just want somewhere while some work is done in my place. I would be really grateful if anyone knew the hotels listed or others. I seek cleanliness and not too isolated far from everyone


I know most of those hotels and would say that yes they would be ok for what you want but why not check them out on Tripadvisor....i think the Beirut is probably closest to Arabia with Shedwan being further north along the Corniche,Sea Star is a bit way out,Mashrabiya is on the south side of Sakalla so not really close to Arabia,Regina and Pacha are in centre of Sekalla,Eiffel is near to Marina,Pyramissa is near Arabia i think.


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hotels ideas*

Thank you so much. Your information was very helpful


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks I finally took a room with panaromic views at sunny days panacia. this is really good for swimming facilities, location, views etc and a brilliant price with Travel Republic. The restaurant is more catered for Russians but between the buffets you can usually find something that is palatable. Its beauty is breathtaking as a lagoon with boats is just at the bottom of the Hotel complex


----------

